# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 Platinum (Grey) Sun Visors Are 87% Off!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If your old sun visor looks like it was dragged behind an Amtrak train (or your significant other is tired of opening the garage door by hand when it rains), this is your lucky day.

Our recent price drop on driver side sun visors makes them an affordable solution to problems like these. Original equipment quality, our exact fit genuine visors come in grey, with an illuminated sliding door mirror, three garage door opener control buttons, and an electrical connector that plugs into the car harness, without hassle or modification.

Easy fix; new low price.

Live Large

*Click HERE to order or for more information
*











Fits:
AUDI C5 A6 (2002 - 2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

